# which Stihl trimmer to purchase



## sawfun (Apr 16, 2015)

I am looking at buying either an fs90R, fs94, or an rx100. I know the fs90R is the only one with a solid shaft, but this is not for heavy commercial use and I would like something lighter with less aggresion than my fs250R. Could anybody please give me their input?


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 16, 2015)

The 90 and 100 are 4 mix, if you like that then do the 90. If you like 2 stroke do the 94. It is strato charged. To me they are all good.


----------



## sawfun (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the speedy reply. Nobody seems to stock the rx100 so is there a problem with them. They are a pound lighter than the 90?


----------

